# FOND D'ECRAN sur MacBook Pro



## McBen (29 Septembre 2006)

Salut a tous,

Je cherche un moyen d'utiliser une image de mes écrans de veille, en fond d'ecran bureau.
Est-ce possible...??
J'ai des superbes photos de plages en ecran de veille et j'aimerais bien les mettre sur mon bureau...

Ce qui serait encore plus fou, c'est de mettre en fond d'ecran, l'ecran de veille iTunes avec toutes les pochettes...

Si quelqu'un en est !!

Merci

Ben


----------



## Fulvio (29 Septembre 2006)

Menu pomme/Pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me..., puis s&#233;lectionne Bureau et eco. d'&#233;cran. Tout est l&#224;, y compris les pochettes iTunes.


----------



## McBen (29 Septembre 2006)

Merci de ta r&#233;ponse.



Je r&#233;it&#232;re ma question differemment : 

Je souhaite mettre une image de "l'Economiseur &#233;cran" sur mon bureau.

Est-ce possible..??

Les images de "l'&#233;conomiseur d'&#233;cran" doivent bien &#234;tre cach&#233;es quelquepart !!
Mais o&#249; ??

Merci a nouveau

Ben

Dans "Customisation" tu auras plus de r&#233;ponses... on attache sa ceinture


----------



## tinibook (9 Octobre 2006)

Tu veux donc extraire les images si j'ai bien compris...

Alors voilà comment faire:

Tu vas dans Macintosh HD/Système/Bibliothèque/ScreenSavers

Là t'as tous les économiseurs. Prends celui qui t'intéresse et fais un ctrl + clic.
Dans le menu qui s'affiche vas dans "Afficher le contenu du paquet"

Un dossier "Contents" apparaît tu n'as plus qu'à l'ouvrir et regarder le dossier "Resources"

Voili, voilou!


----------



## duckeater (15 Septembre 2007)

Pour mettre en *fond d'&#233;cran* l'&#233;cran de veille (anim&#233 d'iTunes Artwork, le seul moyen que je connaisse est de passer par l'application Onyx.
Onglet param&#232;tre > finder > fond d'&#233;cran anim&#233;.

&#231;a donne &#231;a : image
Par contre, &#231;a pompe du processeur (forc&#233;ment)...


----------



## mate22 (10 Novembre 2007)

Je voudrais savoir si c'est possible d'avoir des écrans de fonds differents dans Space comme Virtual dekstop.
Merci


----------



## BigEdison (11 Novembre 2007)

mate22 a dit:


> Je voudrais savoir si c'est possible d'avoir des écrans de fonds differents dans Space comme Virtual dekstop.
> Merci



Je me pose la même question, à laquelle je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse pour l'instant  
Alors si quelqu'un à une astuce  

Bonne soirée à tous


----------

